

Why 99.4% of VC firms fail - georgesvh
http://www.venturecompany.com/capital/index_files/vc_fails.html

======
ChuckMcM
I'm trying to figure out if this was either:

1) Written in some other language and then translated into English.

2) Written by an SEO consultant who demanded a certain set of terms be present
in a particular sequence.

3) Markov-Chain generated web spam based on a learning model that has been
scraping investment websites.

Paragraphs like:

"Meaning, entrepreneurs with innovations that promise authentic social
economic value that can produce outlier venture style returns have no more
than five investors with some verifiable investment merit to choose from, or
suffer the devastating consequence of uniform arbitrage that turns outlier
entrepreneurial ideas inevitably subprime. "

Really? What exactly is that even trying to say? There are only 5 VC companies
in the world? There are only 5 actual people who have made 'meritorious'
investments? ideas are 'subprime' ? What?

------
nickler
I didn't find it difficult to read, but the post is relevant, even if it's
been made elsewhere.

The point is that venture capital isn't broken, as the post implies, but is
becoming diluted at a cost of innovative vision. It's clear that there's
tremendous vision in pockets, however with the onslaught of new money chasing
high returns, it creates performance pressures on innovators to produce higher
returns, quicker.

------
phamilton
This reads like a patent.

